# Brushes anyone



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a set of replacement Poly brushes that went on a walk behind Sweeper (Laymor). They are New, but from a few years ago. The picture shows what they are. If anyone has any interest in them, please PM me.


----------

